# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  ظاهرا سایت راه افتاده! 16:30 روز 21-07-2010 کاربران آنلاین:25 نفری میشن(مهمان 140)

## Rejnev

همین دو روزی که از همه بیشتر با سایت کار داشتم خراب شده بود.
این سایت نباشه ارتباط ما با تمامی دوستان قطعه.
بالاخره نفهمیدیم علت چی بوده.

----------


## HamedNet_ir

راه اندازی مجدد سایت رو تبریک میگم!

----------


## Mohandes2009

کی جرات کرده بوده سایت محترم برنامه نویس را هک کنه؟ :لبخند گشاده!:  :قهقهه:

----------


## PC2st

هک نیست... فکر کنم مشکل سخت‌افزاری بوده (شایدم نرم‌افزاری)، قبل از اینکه بطور کامل بلا سرش بیاد، برای loading خیلی طول می‌داد یا اینکه اصلا load نمی‌شد یا خطای database می‌داد یا ... طوری که فکر می‌کردم پردازش‌ها به سختی صورت می‌گیره...

----------


## ricky22

وای چه قد دلم تنگ شده بود!
ادم تا یه چیزی از دست نده قدرشو نمی دونه :X
خیلی از تیم مدیریت سایت متشکرم :X

----------


## jalalx

مدیران محترم سایت توضیحی ندارند؟

----------


## raziee

واقعا داریم دلبستگی خاصی به این سایت و اعضاش پیدا میکنم.
نباشه دلتنگ میشم.

----------


## M44tRix

حمله ی DDOS به سایت بود اون Error و مشکل Load شدن هم برا همین بود

----------


## ricky22

هنوزم به زور میاد بالا

----------


## mohmadd

ظاهر حل شده ولی بازم database error میده !!
امیدوارم که مشکل به زودی حل بشه .

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سرور مشکل نرم افزاری پیدا کرده بود و بوت نمی شد. سرور از ابتدا طی دو روز گذشته بازسازی شد.

----------


## yasemi

خدایش حسابی دلتنگ سایت بودیم

----------


## earse+erse

> *دلیلش مشخص نشد ؟*





> سرور مشکل نرم افزاری پیدا کرده بود و بوت نمی شد. سرور از ابتدا طی دو روز گذشته بازسازی شد.


مشخص شد دیگه

دستتون درد نکنه دلمون تنگ گرفته بود :ناراحت:

----------


## shirin_sh1024

عجب سکته ای زده بود  :بامزه:  خدا رو شکر جون سالم به در برد :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## M.T.P

48 ساعت تو خماری.  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## aryasoft2872

بعله بالاخره راه افتائ البته هنوز آیکن سایت رو نشون نمی ده

----------


## rana-writes

سلام
چقدر خوشحالم سایت بالاخره راه افتاد
دقیقا توی روزهایی که خیلی هم مشکل داشتم سایت رفت
البته سرچهای قبلی سیو شده به دادم رسیدن :)
ممنونم از همه مدیران و زحمت کشان سایت برای بودن و تلاششون

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

خیلی خوشحالم که دوباره سایت فعال شده، 
ولی این Database Error همچنان اذیت میکنه...

----------


## vandermond

نميخواستم فاش كنم ولي كار من بود. من اين عمليات رو انجام دادم :شیطان: . خواستم تاثير برنامه نويس بر روند زندگي روزانه مردم دنيا رو بدونم. ديدم 90 درصد مردم بي حوصله شدن و افسرده شدن و حتي حدود 105 هزارو 356 نفر خودكشي كردن. و مجبور شدم به خاطر حس بشردوستانه ، مديريت سايت رو برگردونم. و از اونوقت حدود 105 هزار و 357 نفر فوتي داشتيم تو دنيا به دليل شوق از راه افتادن دوباره برنامه نويس. :قهقهه:  (نخند. جدي گفتم :متفکر: )

----------


## aminghaderi

> خیلی خوشحالم که دوباره سایت فعال شده، 
> ولی این Database Error همچنان اذیت میکنه...


موافقم ، منم بارها و بارها از زمانی که سایت درست شده این خطا رو می بینم؟! :ناراحت:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

من دیشب روی مشکل دیتابیس کار کردم، آیا هنوز هم  Database Error رو می بینید؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> من دیشب روی مشکل دیتابیس کار کردم، آیا هنوز هم  Database Error رو می بینید؟


من همین الان دیدم.

----------


## Ali_Mor

> من دیشب روی مشکل دیتابیس کار کردم، آیا هنوز هم  Database Error رو می بینید؟


من هم الان ديدم

----------


## razeghi_loved

اره همچنان سايت كند باز مي شه و مشكل ديتابيس داره

----------


## M.T.P

موقع ورود به سایت سرعت خوب بود اما بعد چند دقیقه با کاهش سرعت مواجه شدم. صفحات یه کم دیر باز میشه.

----------


## FastCode

سرعت برای من هم 100 برابر شد.
از روزی که راه افتاد تا دیشب که من On بودم.برای هر صفحه باید 3 4 دقیقه صبر میکردم.که خودش یه جور DDoS حساب میشه.(باز نگه داشتن سوکت.)

----------


## Pascal

ولی من هنوز مشکل دارم صفحات خیلی دیر ( 2 ، 3 ، دقیقه) لود می شوند. امیدوارم مشکلات سریعتر برطرف شود.

----------


## HjSoft

منم همین مشکل رو دارم اولا صفحات خیلی دیر باز میشن ، دوما هر چند دفعه یک بار با database error مواجه میشم . خیلی اذیت می کنه تا یک صفحه رو باز کنه .

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> من دیشب روی مشکل دیتابیس کار کردم، آیا هنوز هم  Database Error رو می بینید؟


سلام
من امروز چندین نوبت با این پیغام مواجه شدم 
در ضمن سرعت بینهایت پائینه .
برای یه جستجوی ساده حدود 6 دقیقه وقت لازم شد تازه خوش شانس بودم که فقط چهار دفعه  با پیغام Database Error مواجه شدم

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

همچنان پیام DataBase Error مشاهده میشه..
سرعت بسیار پائینه...
پاسخ ها به دلیل DataBase Error ارسال نمی شوند...

----------


## FastCode

یه نفر مسئولیت DDoS رو به عهده گرفته.
اسمش napster اِ.
اگر حرفش واقعی باشه:
packet forging نمیکنه.
300 تا client داره.
الان داره با نصف قوا حمله میکنه.150 نفر.
روش کارش باز گاشتن سوکته که فکر کنم مدیران عزیز حلش کردن.
پیشنهاد من این ه که یه پروژه توی یه SVN Server درست کنید برای مقابله با DDoS
حد اقل کاری که میتونیم بکنیم اینه که یه ویروس درست کنیم که IP کلاینت های این طرف رو از سایت بگیره و بهشون حمله کنه.
اگر تسلیم شد IP ها رو بر میداریم تا ویروس از کار بیافته.
این کار باعث میشه با گرفته شدن پهنای باند اون کلاینت توسط کلاینت های ما نتونه به ما حمله کنه.
و یه کار بهتر اینه که ما پیغام HTTP 400 403 404  رو با IP سایت forge کنیم تا اون تروجان نتونه به کارش ادامه بده و تا interval اِ بعدی از کار بیافته اینطوری ترافیک اون تروجان خیلی راحت به 1 درصئد میرسه.
تنها کاری که باید بکنیم اینه که یه signature یا چیزی از client ها پیدا کنیم تا با کاربران واقعی یاکاربران مهمان اشتباه گرفته نشن.

----------


## ztx4

> یه نفر مسئولیت DDoS رو به عهده گرفته.
> اسمش napster اِ.
> اگر حرفش واقعی باشه:
> packet forging نمیکنه.
> 300 تا client داره.
> الان داره با نصف قوا حمله میکنه.150 نفر.
> روش کارش باز گاشتن سوکته که فکر کنم مدیران عزیز حلش کردن.
> پیشنهاد من این ه که یه پروژه توی یه SVN Server درست کنید برای مقابله با DDoS
> حد اقل کاری که میتونیم بکنیم اینه که یه ویروس درست کنیم که IP کلاینت های این طرف رو از سایت بگیره و بهشون حمله کنه.
> ...


10 ٪ فهمیدم.
napster کیه؟یا شایدم چیه؟

----------


## صباح فتحی

خداروشکر که مشکل حل شد الان...دلم واسش یه ذره شده بود :بوس:

----------


## FastCode

> 10 ٪ فهمیدم.
> napster کیه؟یا شایدم چیه؟


یه هکره دیگه.
این جزء 10% بود؟

----------


## حسین فلاحی

> همچنان پیام DataBase Error مشاهده میشه..
> سرعت بسیار پائینه...
> پاسخ ها به دلیل DataBase Error ارسال نمی شوند...


Upload هم مشکل داره...

----------


## LORD AELX

> یه نفر مسئولیت DDoS رو به عهده گرفته.
> اسمش napster اِ.
> * اگر حرفش واقعی باشه...*


... بهش بگو خیلی بچه است، ما حداقل میخواستیم از این کارها بکنیم، می رفتیم سراغ آشیانه (به 1001 دلیل فنی و اخلاقی و تاریخی و ...) و بعدش کلی می خندیدیم که اینا که ادعا دارن چرا راحت هک شدند، چرا دیتابیس شون پرید، چرا DDoS میشن و ... و تا چند وقت کیفور بودیم... حالا این اومده برنامه نویس بی ادعا رو زده کلی خوشحال شده؟!! بهش بگو براش دعا می کنیم...  :لبخند:

----------


## FastCode

> داش تو میتونی دهنتو ببندی ؟ یا میخوای دامن بزنی به این مشکل؟


چطور ممکنه یه کاربر تازه وارد که 7 تا پست بیشتر نداره و اسمش رسمالخط هکری داره و معلومه که چیزی بلد نیست 1 روز قبل از اعلام خود هکر بگه که حمله از چه نوعی بوده؟

----------


## M44tRix

> چطور ممکنه یه کاربر تازه وارد که 7 تا پست بیشتر نداره و اسمش رسمالخط هکری داره و معلومه که چیزی بلد نیست 1 روز قبل از اعلام خود هکر بگه که حمله از چه نوعی بوده؟


n تا دلیل میتونه داشته باشه تو add listesh باشم رفیقش باشم و............ کمی فکر میکردی به نتیجه میرسیدی  :لبخند:

----------


## cybercoder

حملات dos به سادگی قابل تشخیص هستند!
اما در مواقعی که از spoofing و decoy و ... استفاده بشه و طیف وسیعی از امکانات در اختیار attacker وجود داشته باشه IDS ها گهگاه دچار سردرگمی می شوند.

----------

